# [H-Blackhand] Neue Ü30-Gilde + Raidaufbau nHC



## Mokrysh (10. April 2016)

Guten Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sind eine kleine Gruppe aus aktuell 7 Leuten, die sich neu organisiert haben und eine kleine aber feine Spielgemeinschaft gründen möchten. Da der Großteil von uns Familie hat und / oder arbeiten geht, sind wir meist abends und am Wochenende im Spiel anzutreffen. Wir sind alle keine Pro-Gamer, sondern &#8222;Casuals&#8220;, deren Fokus ganz klar auf Spaß am gemeinsamen Spiel liegt.

Wir suchen nach ein paar Mitstreitern mit ähnlichem Spielverhalten, die sich auch aktiv in die Gemeinschaft einfügen möchten. Angepeilt wird eine Größe von etwa 15 aktiven Spielern. Dabei legen wir höchsten Wert auf ein freundliches und respektvolles Miteinander &#8211; wer sich daneben benimmt, fliegt raus. ;o)


*Wir bieten*
-eine familiäre, nette Gemeinschaft
-Anfängerfreundlichkeit durch hilfsbereite &#8222;alte Hasen&#8220;
-familien- und arbeitsfreundliche Spielzeiten
-einen eigenen TS-Server
-ein Gilden-Forum
-Möglichkeit zur Eigeninitiative (siehe unten)
-gemeinsames Bestreiten der Garnison-Weeklys 
-Erfolgsruns
-Raidaufbau offen


*Die Sache mit der Eigeninitiative*
Wir haben in der Vergangenheit leider die Erfahrung machen müssen, dass Gildenabende -etwa für einen Erfolgsrun- geplant wurden und wir am Ende nur zu dritt da standen. Das führte letztlich dazu, dass wir nun davon absehen, etwaige Gildenabende festzusetzen. Du möchtest einen Erfolgsrun, einen PVP-Abend, Weeklys oder sonst etwas machen? Super, wir freuen uns und warten darauf, dass du die Initiative ergreifst und uns zu deinem Event einlädst. Wenn du Hilfe bei der Umsetzung deines Planes brauchst, sprich uns einfach an und wir helfen dir gerne.

*Raidaufbau*
Natürlich verfügen wir noch nicht über einen eigenen Raid. Gerne bauen wir mit euch gemeinsam einen Raid auf. Wir sind keine Pro-Raider und wollen es auch nicht werden. Wer also auf einen Mythic-Raid hofft, ist bei uns falsch. Im aktuellen Content sollte bei genügend Mitgliedern ein nHC-Raid kein Problem sein, wenn es gut läuft eventuell auch HC. Das Ziel beim raiden soll aber keinesfalls sein, möglichst schnell möglichst weit zu kommen, um möglichst viel Loot einzuheimsen. Wir wollen keinen Erfolgsdruck, sondern ein entspanntes Zusammenspiel. Und wenn das bedeutet, dass wir an einem Raidabend nur einen Boss schaffen, dann ist das eben so. Geflame und Gezanke, weil jemand &#8222;zu wenig DPS/HP&#8220; macht, wird nicht toleriert.


*Du passt zu uns, wenn*
-du etwa 30 Jahre aufwärts alt bist
-du ein entspanntes, lustiges Gemüt hast
-du Lust auf Gildenleben und gemeinsames Spiel hast
-du zuverlässig bist, wenn du für irgendetwas zugesagt hast
-du die Bereitschaft mitbringst, dich auch aktiv in die Planung gemeinsamer Aktivitäten einzubringen
-du abends und wochenends regelmäßig im Spiel anzutreffen bist
-du nicht nur für einen selten gespielten Twink, sondern auch für deinen Mainchar eine Heimat suchst.


*Bewirb dich!*
Die Gildenbeschreibung spricht dich an? Super, dann freuen wir uns, dich kennen zu lernen. 

Da wir leider die Erfahrung machen mussten, dass seitens &#8222;Bewerbern&#8220; gerne leere Versprechen gemacht werden, laden wir nur noch ein, wenn wir von deiner Ernsthaftigkeit überzeugt sind. Wir bitten dich deshalb, uns unter dem folgenden Link ein paar Worte zu deiner Person und deinen Beweggründen, dich bei uns zu bewerben, zu hinterlassen.
 
http://wowgilden.net/die_weltreisenden
-> Forum -> Bewerbungen
 
Beste Grüße,
Die Weltreisenden


----------



## Balluardo (11. April 2016)

Salute  

 

... wäre ich nicht zufällig gerade Barista einer Gilde im Winterschlaf, ich würde mich komplett angesprochen fühlen.  

Auf jeden Fall habe ich da aber ein super Partnergilde für euch im Auge. Du hast allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, wie riskant Deine Spielweise ist meine Gute! *hehe

 

Egal wie, ich kann die Truppe hier definitiv auf wärmste empfehlen, man findet selten Spieler mit denen es soviel Spaß macht zu zocken. Wer also gerade auf der Suche ist, *zuschlagen!*

 

Man sieht sich ingame!

 

Auf bald

Ben


----------



## Mokrysh (17. April 2016)

Du bist ganz schön frech, mein Lieber


----------



## eMJay (19. April 2016)

Das hört sich gut an. Allerdings ist mein Account inaktiv und Zeit hätte ich erst ab Ende September  <_<


----------



## Mokrysh (7. Mai 2016)

Ein Schubs für den guten Zweck. 

 

Momentan bauen wir an einer kleinen Raidgruppe und sind fast startklar. Meldet euch! ;o)


----------

